# What should I put into my First Aid Kit?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
I bought this one: https://www.helikon-tex.com/en_eur/mo-m02-cd-modular-individual-med-kit-pouch-cordura.html
It look nice a outer and a inner Bag. :tango_face_grin:
I need just something when I visit some bigger Events where the change of some US Undet Terrorist Group Attack innocent People.

From time to time I help Ladys when the wear unhealthy shoes and get some cut or bleeding.

So I just looking for some Firstaid Stuff for 2 different Case:
a) Someone have sever Injuries who I can tread (well if someone get hit by a Train and there organs fly around sure I dont play Tetris and try to fix it). But tread shot, granate explosion (that happen in Sweden from time to time :vs_shocked and stabbing until the Ambulance arrive.
Well for that celox came in mind?

b) the other think is small injuries like I mention before. A Lady with flipflops who have just a cut or such harmless thinks who not even a doctor must be visit.
I just thinks about alcohol wipes and plaster?! Medical Disinfection thinks?

What should I also put into when you keep a) and b) in mind?
Thanks


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you aren't trained in using trauma equipment, you risk screwing things up and making the situation worse. If you aren't trained, stick with the simple things.
Celox and Quickclot are great. I know both come in a granule form, and that Quickclot has bandage options as well. These can work for stopping moderate to heavy blood flow when used with pressure bandages.
Z-fold bandages
Bloodstopper bandages
gauze pads (4in/10.1cm or larger)
gauze wrap
self-adhering wrap (the kind that isn't sticky, but clings to itself)
chest seals for closing sucking chest wounds (always in pairs in case of full through penetration to put one on entry wound and one on exit wound)
tourniquets (know the proper way to use them or you risk making things worse)
basic bandages ("plasters")
SAM splint (for stabilizing a broken limb)
rubber/nitrile gloves
cutting shears (for removing clothing)
burn gel
"moleskin" (for blisters) (duct tape works well too)
alcohol swabs/iodine swabs

**** IF TRAINED AND KNOW THE FUNCTION ****
nasal-pharyngeal kit (for opening a blocked airway)
chest decompression needle (for relieving tension pneumothorax)

Understand that you will NOT be able to treat everyone in a mass casualty situation. You shouldn't expect to. Triage and apply care to the ones that are as close to healthy and mobile as possible, but not quite. Wasting equipment on somebody who's head is split open to the skull, or is burned over their entire body, won't do any good. If people can move on their own, just get them to leave the area and wait for emergency services. You are looking for the folks with bleedouts, holes, cuts, burns, or broken limbs, but appear to be conscious and able to live if any care is given.
You won't save everyone. Save who you can.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Last week I would have thought about medicine (especially for those with diabetes), cotton balls, about 100 feet of bandages, sterile soap, etc.

Then the forum blade-heads and I did some experimenting with stainless tools which might be needed for an emergency tracheotomy. The costs floored us--for one tool. Imagine the cost of several pairs of forceps!

And all of this has to be packed like anything else, you know, "travel right travel light."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Think about how big of a bag are you carrying. You may pack different for a few hour jaunt in the woods, your car, your home or bugging out. The longer you will be away or potentially be away the more stuff becomes necessary. Medical is important. Blistered feet, poison ivy, insect repellent, gun shot wounds, broken bones, infections, diarrhea, as well as medication taken daily. Bandages, splints hand disinfectant. Plus so much more.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

short replay. There is a German Med. Shop who offer me many produts.
How about that: https://www.sammedical.com/products/sam-chest-seal
Does it require a chest decompression needle?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

User Name said:


> short replay. There is a German Med. Shop who offer me many produts.
> How about that: https://www.sammedical.com/products/sam-chest-seal
> Does it require a chest decompression needle?


This only makes sense of your trained on how to use it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> short replay. There is a German Med. Shop who offer me many produts.
> How about that: https://www.sammedical.com/products/sam-chest-seal
> Does it require a chest decompression needle?


Yes, those are great.
No, you do not need a needle.
Presuming the person hasn't been suffering with a chest cavity filling with air for 30 minutes or more, they should not need a decomp needle. A seal on the wound(s) to allow air out and prevent air in should work fine. (those chest seals)
A decomp needle is more for those times when the lung has been punctured by a rib bone, and no external hole is present to let the air escape. Concussion blasts can cause this type of internal damage, and is not easily diagnosed at first.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As a retired paramedic, I really suggest you start by getting a firstaid class under your belt. As has been said, 
if you don't know how to use a piece of firstaid gear, you can be more dangerous that the original injury.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

User Name said:


> short replay. There is a German Med. Shop who offer me many produts.
> How about that: https://www.sammedical.com/products/sam-chest-seal
> Does it require a chest decompression needle?


First I want to give you thumbs up for wanting to assemble the first aid kit. As I am sure you are aware, having the necessary items on hand can mean life or death. However, let me reinforce what Kauboy and Camel said, please make sure you are trained AND comfortable in the item(s) use. The last thing you want to do when trying to find the correct intercostal space is drop a lung with that chest decompression needle.


----------



## Devin Samson (Sep 24, 2019)

Would you guys recommend a compact or one that has more supplies to stock up with? Can someone suggest one? I found an M2 150 piece kit but not sure if it will work


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

It depend what you do and where you put them in? Your Bike, your Car or your Backpack?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

First thing to do:

Make a list of the things you are qualified to do. Most people don't get much past the band aid, neosporin, and aspirin, . . . and often fail on the aspirin (forget to find out if the patient is allergic to aspirin as many folks are).

Once you have determined what YOU CAN DO, . . . get the equipment and supplies that allow you to do those things.

As you educate up, . . . ad stuff to the kit, . . . that way you will always be useful.

As far as the powdered "bleed stop" stuff, . . . prepare to get your head knocked off if you pour that in an open wound, . . . as it is extremely painful. In most cases, . . . a pressure bandage will do every bit as much good, . . . and the folks at the ER won't have to clean up the mess you made with the powder. I asked a professional nurse practitioner who hikes and bikes, . . . his advice was to only use it if you shoot yourself while hunting and you are a long way away from your vehicle. Otherwise it causes as much problem if not more, . . . than it fixes.

My "get home bag" and my shooting bag, for example, . . . have the clotting agent and a tourniquet, . . . but it is quite honestly, . . . more for the other guy than for me. We also have the clotting agent in a trauma bag at church, . . . in case some nut case would come in and get shot.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

So everyone I found an online Pharmacy who sell many of the interesting stuff for a good price.
What should I put in my IFAK? I just want to tread minor injuries like a small cut on my Finger who not need any medical attention and sewer injuries who have an immediate urgency to tread my self like a stab wound, shoot wound,... something like that.
:vs_love: THX!


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

User Name said:


> So everyone I found an online Pharmacy who sell many of the interesting stuff for a good price.
> What should I put in my IFAK? I just want to tread minor injuries like a small cut on my Finger who not need any medical attention and sewer injuries who have an immediate urgency to tread my self like a stab wound, shoot wound,... something like that.
> :vs_love: THX!


That is an individual decision. Do a search for kits and find out what's in them. Then pick and choose what you have the ability to adequately use.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

inceptor said:


> That is an individual decision.


Sure but that dont mean I can listen to some (good) recommendation what is a must have.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

User Name said:


> Sure but that dont mean I can listen to some (good) recommendation what is a must have.


What is a must have for one person may not be a must have for someone else. One person may not have the experience or knowledge to use another person's must have.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> Sure but that dont mean I can listen to some (good) recommendation what is a must have.


I literally gave you a list 2 years ago. Post #2. Just scroll up.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I usually like to keep a nice turkey and mayo sandwich in mine.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Don't bother buying a pre-made kit. In a 150 piece kit you end up with 50 things you could maybe use and 100 things you don't need.

I keep a first aid/trauma kit in a ready to go bag and another identical one in my truck.

One of the items that I haven't seen mentioned that I have several of are Israeli type bandages. They can be used for a ton of different injuries and also on pretty much any part of the body.

Here's what I have in mine.
- 2 Israeli bandages (6" and 4")
-4 rolls of compressed gauze
-10 XL Overnight non-scented pads (extremely absorbent)
-1 Bag of cotton balls
-2 Rolls 3"×15' self-adhesive bandage
-25 Gauze pads 4"×4"
-30 Bandages 3"×3"
-30 Butterfly closures
-100 Multi-size bandages
-4 Xeroform occlusive gauze 5"×9"
-2 Ace bandage rolls 4"×15'
-1 Pouch of Celox 100 grams
-30 Cotton tipped applicators
-2 Rolls of medical tape
-2 Pairs of nitrile gloves
-1 Tourniquet
-1 Bandage shares
-1 Tube of triple antibiotic ointment
-1 Tube of hydrocortisone cream
-1 Disposable ice pack
-1 Small bottle of rubbing alcohol
-1 Small bottle of iodine
-1 Small bottle of hand sanitizer spray
-1 Emergency blanket
-2 Lighters
-2 Packages of emergency fire starter

It sounds like a lot but it's actually pretty compact and fits in a little 20L (I believe) bag.


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

paraquack said:


> As a retired paramedic, I really suggest you start by getting a firstaid class under your belt. As has been said,
> if you don't know how to use a piece of firstaid gear, you can be more dangerous that the original injury.


Well said and get refresher courses on a regular basis.. Basic First Aid, Wilderness First Aid, CPR to name a few..


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

This may sound a bit weird but, a lot of the US Military soldiers have added Tampons you their first aid kit. Great for plugging bullet holes and help to stop the bleeding from bullet holes.. Small in size and a half dozen or so won't take up a lot of room. Store them in a pill bottle with a lid on it.

Maxi Pads would work great but, I think that'd be a little difficult to explain that you your platoon sergeant..

Better to be a little embarrassed when your buddies see them in your bag but, they'll be calling for one with a bullet hole in their leg..

A small sewing kit is also a must have for sewing up wounds, clothing, holes in your tent.. Might want to consider using one of those dental floss packets you get from your dentist or at your local box store.. Lot stronger then sewing thread and is minty fresh.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

kl0an said:


> This may sound a bit weird but, a lot of the US Military soldiers have added Tampons you their first aid kit. Great for plugging bullet holes and help to stop the bleeding from bullet holes.. Small in size and a half dozen or so won't take up a lot of room. Store them in a pill bottle with a lid on it.
> 
> Maxi Pads would work great but, I think that'd be a little difficult to explain that you your platoon sergeant..


I'd like to see your source for this.
Tampons and maxi pads are not hemostatic agents. They soak up blood, but do not apply pressure nor encourage clotting.
They also have the inherent risk of leaving debris in the wound that won't show up on x-ray, and that can lead to infection if the wound is closed up with foreign material left inside.
Not to mention, they're also not sterile. You're jamming bacteria laden cotton into an open wound for an unknown length of time. It might be better than bleeding out, but if you have better alternatives that are sterile, actually intended to stop bleeding, and won't get missed on x-ray, go with those.
Celox and/or Quikclot should be chosen. Not Kotex.

If you get a nose bleed, shove whatever you have up there.
Tampons and pads should be left to serve their intended purpose.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> I'd like to see your source for this.
> Tampons and maxi pads are not hemostatic agents. They soak up blood, but do not apply pressure nor encourage clotting.
> They also have the inherent risk of leaving debris in the wound that won't show up on x-ray, and that can lead to infection if the wound is closed up with foreign material left inside.
> Not to mention, they're also not sterile. You're jamming bacteria laden cotton into an open wound for an unknown length of time. It might be better than bleeding out, but if you have better alternatives that are sterile, actually intended to stop bleeding, and won't get missed on x-ray, go with those.
> ...


I pack the pads in my kit because of how absorbent they are. I also have large sterile gauze pads and compressed gauze which would go on a wound first.

Given the intended purpose of tampons I can't imagine they would cause many problems if used to plug up a wound.

Cotton balls (along with many other things used in hospital's) are not sterile. A lot of first aid stuff is not actually sterile.

I would imagine they would still be better to use in an emergency than someone's handkerchief that they've been carrying around in their pocket for who knows how long.

I will look into this though.









Pantiliners/Maxi-pads As First Aid Bandages/Fingertip Bandage


Pantiliners/Maxi-pads As First Aid Bandages/Fingertip Bandage: Since pantiliners are designed to absorb a woman's monthly menstrual blood flow and vaginal discharges, they make ideal first aid bandages. In addition to their high absorbency, they can cover a wide skin area and provide extra...




www.instructables.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nick said:


> I pack the pads in my kit because of how absorbent they are. I also have large sterile gauze pads and compressed gauze which would go on a wound first.
> 
> Given the intended purpose of tampons I can't imagine they would cause many problems if used to plug up a wound.
> 
> ...


Cotton balls, like tampons, are designed to absorb blood for removal. They are not designed to promote clotting and the stopping of hemorrhage.
For that, you need pressure. Which is why all gauze applications require the application of pressure to stop the bleeding. Hemostatic agents can do this as well, but usually don't require direct pressure.
When cotton balls are used in hospitals, the attending surgeons know to irrigate, find, and remove all traces because they put it in there. If you plug up somebody's hole with a tampon and they get whisked off to the hospital, they may not know what you've used, and it won't show up on an x-ray.
Given the cheap cost and prevalence of gauze, I would strongly recommend only going with that as an option, and applying the proper pressure to the wound.
Even better, if you can find hydrophobic gauze, you can reduce blood loss even more.

If you really just like the idea of a "bullet shaped" delivery system, like a tampon applicator, go with something more suited to wound care, like this: XStat – RevMedx (they claim it's by prescription only, though)

Bear in mind, I'm not discounting the "emergency use" idea of a tampon in a bullet wound.
I'm questioning the logic of including them in an already assembled and carried IFAK, as described by kl0an.
It just doesn't make sense when you already have better options in the kit.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> Cotton balls, like tampons, are designed to absorb blood for removal. They are not designed to promote clotting and the stopping of hemorrhage.
> For that, you need pressure. Which is why all gauze applications require the application of pressure to stop the bleeding. Hemostatic agents can do this as well, but usually don't require direct pressure.
> When cotton balls are used in hospitals, the attending surgeons know to irrigate, find, and remove all traces because they put it in there. If you plug up somebody's hole with a tampon and they get whisked off to the hospital, they may not know what you've used, and it won't show up on an x-ray.
> Given the cheap cost and prevalence of gauze, I would strongly recommend only going with that as an option, and applying the proper pressure to the wound.
> ...



For the record I don't keep tampons in my kit, I was just stating if there was nothing else suitable in an emergency situation then they would probably be better than other things that might be used. They do usually come individually wrapped which I would think would make them a little safer.

I do however keep pads (also individually) wrapped in my kit for the reasons I already stated.


----------



## 98G (2 mo ago)

paraquack said:


> As a retired paramedic, I really suggest you start by getting a firstaid class under your belt. As has been said,
> if you don't know how to use a piece of firstaid gear, you can be more dangerous that the original injury.


Emphatically this!

Most severe injuries are best treated with diesel and a pressure dressing. Put a pressure dressing on anything obviously bleeding and transport (diesel fuelled vehicle) to the nearest trauma center by the most expeditious method. 

If you have no training, here's what you put in your trauma bag, in order of utility/sequence/importance:

1)Items to use to make a pressure dressing or hold pressure on a bleeding wound.
2)CPR and basic first aid class. 
3) AMBU bag and oral airway, C collars
4) RN/Paramedic/RT training. 
5)Glucometer. Sugar. 
6)ACLS qualifications. 
7) advanced airway management equipment - laryngoscope, ET tubes, cricothyrotomy kit, combitube, LMA
8)ATLS/TNCC qualifications. 

And by this point you'll need no further suggestions as you'll be fully competent to select your own items. 

Note that the emphasis here is to stabilize and transport to a higher level of care. In a true SHTF environment where this isn't possible, you'll start to include things like sutures, meds, ventilators, ABG machines and other things that are more long term...


----------



## mahatab (22 d ago)

Oh, my, I see people really put some though into what are the best things to keep in a first aid kit. I have one in my car, but I don’t keep too many products inside. I have a few plasters, of different sizes, some safety pins and tweezers. Additionally, since the pandemic I put there some spare masks, disposable sterile gloves and hand sanitizer. I recently added my seizure medication from Buy Anticonvulsant Medications Online — PillPal US Pharmacy after I had a seizure in the middle of driving and I realized that I forgot my medicine, which was usually in my purse. I never thought of keeping a spare pill bottle, but now I realize it’s something I need. Thank God my dad was in the passenger seat and he knew how to help me.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> If you get a nose bleed, shove whatever you have up there.
> Tampons and pads should be left to serve their intended purpose.





mahatab said:


> Oh, my, I see people really put some though into what are the best things to keep in a first aid kit.


Think someone didn't realize that the OP & last replies was from over a year pkus ago, and others just continued the thread not realizing.

Think the real point that former paramedics were making is if you have to ask what should you have in your 1st aid to help Other People then you should probably 1st get hands on medical training as then you would know what you need based on what you were capable to do. But again, a dead thread


Kauboy, there are actually bleed stoppers for the nasal cavity. They actually work quite fast to stop a nosebleed. When I am out of those Nosebleed Stoppers, i get a sterile gauze and get an unused Chapstick and rub it on the gauze then apply it to where my nose is bleeding, & in under a minute it usually stops bleeding completely.


----------

